# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Ister inanılsın ister inanılmasın biz şu soruyu soracağız: Kürtler turan soylu mu?

## anau2

İSTER İNANILSIN İSTER İNANILMASIN BİZ ŞU SORUYU SORACAĞIZ: 

KÜRTLER TURAN SOYLU MU? 

ANCAK BU KONUYU KİMSEYLE TARTIŞMA AMACINDA DEĞİLİZ. YALNIZCA 
GÖRÜŞLERİMİZİ SUNMAYA ÇALIŞACAĞIZ. BU GİBİ KONULARI GÜNDEME GETİRMEYE NE GEREK VAR DİYENLER DE OLACAKTIR. OLABİLİR. ONLARA DA SAYGILIYIZ. 

Ama hiçbir konu için gerek var ya da yok denilemez, Çünkü bir dönemde,bir yerde gerekli bulunan bir konu bir başka dönemde, başka bir yerde gereksiz bulunabilir. Bu durum gereklilik ya gereksizlik için kesin bir yargıya varmanın olanaksızlığını gösterir. Biz gerekli gördük. İlgilendik. Bir başkası gereksiz görür ilgilenmez. 

Çocukluğumdan ileri yaşlarıma değin Kürtlerle arkadaşlığım oldu. İki yan olmadık. Ayrımcılık duygularını usumuzun kıyısına bile getirmedik. Bu bağlamda Kürtler Turan soylu olmuş ya da olmamış beni hiç ırgalamaz. Çünkü Turan soylu iseler onları daha çok benimseyeceğim, önemseyeceğim, Turan soylu değilseler onları daha az benimseyeceğim,önemseyeceğim gibi aptalca düşünceler bende hiçbir zaman oluşmamıştır. İnsan ilişkileri her zaman insansal değerler çerçevesinde yaşam bulmalı. Gerisi boştur. Ancak bu usumuza takılan kimi soruları yanıtsız bırakmalı anlamını da gelmemelidir. İsterseniz yanıt ararsınız,isterseniz yanıt aramazsınız. Bu konuda insanlar özgürce davranmalıdırlar. 

Çocukluğumda sürgün yaşayan kimi Kürtlerin akıcı ve düzgün Türkçe konuşmalarına tanıklık ettim. Yaşam biçemlerimizde bir ayrılık yoktu. Çocukların benden üstün yanları iki dil bilmeleriydi. Biri Kürtçe diğeri Türkçe.. Hangisi anadilleriydi? İşte yıllar sonra beni bu araştırmaya iten çocukluğumdaki bu gözlemler oldu. 

Bu konuda bizde oluşan kimi düşünceleri okuyucularımızla üleşmeyi düşündük. 

Ben, hiçbir örgütün, hiçbir kuruluşun üyesi, yandaşı değilim. Dolayısıyla hiçbir örgüt,hiçbir kuruluş adına devinmiyorum. Bu köken-soy konularında pek çok yazılar yazıldı. Bu yazımız da öyle algılanmalı. Art düşünce aranmamalı. Art düşünce aranırsa bu benim amacımın dışında oluşan görüşlerdir. Beni bağlamaz. 

Kürtlerin yüzlerce yıl bilinçli olarak devlet kurmadan kaçınarak tarihsel varlıklarını sürdürmüş olmalarının altında yatan gerçeği öğrenmek isteği de beni bu konularda düşünmeye yönelten bir başka etken olmuştur. Sonra Kürtleri neden son yıllarda ayrı bir ulus olarak gündemde tutmaya başladılar? Son dönemlerde de niçin devlet yapılanması aşamasına getirilmek isteniyorlar? Kimi Batılı ülkeler, ABD neden Kürtlere bu denli yakınlık ve ilgi göstermektedirler? Bunun tek yanıtı vardır Kürtlerin Türklerle soydaşlığı anlaşılırsa Orta Doğudaki çıkar dengeleri bozulabilir korkusu. Bu nedenle Batılı kimi odaklar Kürtlerin ulusalcılıklarını işlemekle kalmamışlar,onları Türkiye karşıtı kışkırtmalarla da yönlendirmeye çalışmışlardır. Ellerindeki tek koz Kürtçe denilen dildir. Diğer dayanakları tümüyle varsayımlardan türetmedir. Türklerin geçmişlerindeki alacakaranlık dönemlerinde Orta Asyadan Avrupaya sayısız Turan kökenli ulusların,toplulukların göçleri oldu. Bunların tümüne yakın bölümü dillerini,törelerini koruyamadıklarından kimliklerini yitirdiler. Örneğin büyük Bulgar İlhanlığının (imparatorluk) adından başka Turansal izi kalmadı. Kurt Handan (584) başlayan Bulgar Hanlığının tarihsel yürüyüşü Teletz Handan (764) sonra ilhanlığa dönüştü Toktu-Pagan-Telerik-Kardam-Kurum-Omurtag-Balamir derken ilhanları Presiyan oldu (836) ardından Hıristiyanlaşma ve Slavlaşma dönemi başladı. İlhanlar Boris (852)- Vladimir, Simeon adlarını aldılar. Bunlardan sonra Han adı da kullanılmadı önce çar (927) daha sonra kral (1185) olarak anıldılar. Görülüyor ki 250-300 yıl içinde Türk kökenli büyük bir ulus Slavlaştı-Hıristiyanlaştı. Hıristiyanlaşmasına diyecek bir nen bulunamaz çünkü Şaman inancında idiler. Soyut Tanrı inancı olarak Müslümanlıkla tanışsalardı Müslüman olurlardı. Dillerini yitirmeselerdi bugün Türkçe konuşan ama Hıristiyan bir ülke olurlardı. Bize göre Kürtler de aynı durumla karşılaşmışlardır. Biz Kürlerle ilgili birkaç konuyu soru yanıt biçimde gündeme getirmeye çalışacağız. 

Soru: Kürtlerin Türk kökenli olduklarını kanıtlayacak bir belge, bir kalıt var mı? 

Yanıt: Kürtleri ilgilendiren ve Kürtlerin Türk soylu olduklarını kanıtlayan belge tarihe Elegeş Yazıtı olarak geçen yazıttır. Bu yazıt Yenisey Irmağı'nın güney kollarından, Türklerin Ulu(kem) dedikleri ırmağa karışan Elegeş Çayı kıyısındadır. Birçok yazıtların bulunduğu bölgede bir zamanlar Altı Oğuzlar ile Kürt ilhanlığı vardı .Altay ve Sayan Dağlarının bulunduğu bu yörelerde Göktürkler - Kırgızlar - Karluklar - Kurıkanlar, Yakutlar ve kimi diğer Türk boyları da varlık gösterdiler. Elegeş yazıtı 2.20 metre yüksekliğinde,60 santim eninde bir taş anıttır. 12 satır içerir. Diğer yanları silinmiştir. Bu Orhon abecesi ile yazılmış yani öz Türkçe olan bir KÜRT anıtıdır. Ben Kürt elinin Hanı..... diye başlıyor. Bu Elegeş yazıtından oralarda bir Kürt eli (ulusu) bulunduğunu dolayısıyla bir Kürt vatanının olduğunu bir Kürt hanının ağzından öğreniyoruz. Bu han Alp Urungudur.. Herhalde oralarda bir Kürt ülkesi, bir Kürt ulusu dolaysıyla bir Kürt yönetimi (Kürt devleti) olmasaydı birisi durup dururken kendisi için Ben Kürt elinin Hanı Alp Urunguyum demezdi değil mi? Zaten yazıtta ülkem-devletim sözcükleri kullanılmaktadır. Bu da Kürtlerin anavatanlarının neresi olduğunu,nerede devlet kurduklarını açıkça göstermektedir. Bu durumda Alp Urungunun Kürtlüğü yadsınamaz, aksi düşünülemez bir gerçektir. Sonra bu oymaklar topluluğu olan boy boyutunda değil ulus/budun boyutunda bir topluluktur. Çünkü hanlıktır. Bir ilhana bağlıdır. İlhan (imparator) konumunda olanlardan söz edilirken onlara çokluk ilhan değil kısaca kağan/han denilmesi geleneği vardır. Gene bilindiği gibi ilhanlık birden fazla hanlık üzerinde egemenlik ya da onlarla birliktelik demektir. Hanlıkların yapılanmasında yalnızca bir ulus olabileceği gibi birden fazla ulus ya da çok sayıda boylar da yer alabilmektedir. Kürtler bozkır uygarlığını soluyan,ağırlıklı olarak çobanlıkla geçinen Turansal bir ulustur. Yazıtın belirtmesine göre Han Alp Urungunun pek çok sürülerinin olduğu anlaşılıyor. "Altunlu okluğumu bağladım." diyor. Varsıl bir kişidir. Bu olanakları ona üstlendiği hanlık orununun sağlamış olması çok doğaldır. Otuz dokuz yaşında yani çok genç ölüşü, çevresindekilerden, Kuyda prensesinden, öz oğlundan ayrılışı yazıtta üzüntülü anlatımlarla kendi ağzından dile getiriliyor. Kuyda prensesi belki de eşiydi. Alp Urungu adını bilemediğimiz bir ilhanın da bağlaşığı idi. İlhanlık bilindiği üzere yukarıda değindiğimiz gibi imparator türündeki Türk devlet başkanlarına verilen bir unvandır. Ancak bu unvan kısaca Han /Kağan/Kan biçiminde de kullanılır. (Bumin Kağan, İstemi Kağan, Oğuz Han, Cengiz Han, Fatih Sultan Mehmet Han, Yavuz Sultan Selim Han) Bağımsız bir hanın yönetiminde olan devletlere hanlık denildiğine göre [Kazan Hanlığı, Kırım Hanlığı, Kara(han)lılar, İl(han)lılar] da olduğu gibi bağımsız bir Kürt Kağanlığının olması çok doğaldır. Ancak güçlerine, konumlarına göre büyük imparator boyutundaki kağanlara bağlı olan, onların bağlaşıkları olanlar da vardır. Bir ara Oğuz Han/Kağan pek çok Türk soylu budunların başına geçmişti.(Çinden Avrupaya kadar) Hun, Göktürk, Kutluk, Timur İmparatorlukları da öyle değiller miydi? 

Kimi yerlerde ve yörelerde Kürt adı hayvan sürülerine sahip göçebeler için kullanılmıştır. Otuz dokuz yaşında ölen Alp Urungu da sürülerinin çokluğundan söz eder. Yurtları Yenisey yöresinde olan Kürtler Türkçe konuşup yazarlar çünkü Türktürler 

Soru: Zazaların Türklük bağlantısı var mı? 

Yanıt: Bu bağlantı çok belirgindir. Ural dağlarının orta ve güney bölümlerinin doğu ve batı bölgelerinde yasayan Kuman (Kıpçak) bağlantılı BAŞKURTLAR yaygın deyişle BAŞKIRTLAR yerel ağız olarak BAŞKORTLAR bozkır ve ormanlık yerleri yurt edinmişlerdir. Bozkırlarda yaşayanlar diğer birçok Türk boyları gibi çobanlık-göçerlik yaparak ağırlıklı olarak at, koyun, daha az ölçeklerde sığır ve keçi yetiştiriciliği ile uğraşıyorlardı. Bu uğraşılarının doğası gereği kısrak sütünden kımız yapmaktaydılar. Koyunlar da doğal olarak yünü, derisi, sütü, eti için yetiştirilmekteydi İnek sütü de üretilirdi. Uzun yıllar devecilik de yapmışlardı. Başkırtlar bu bölgelere 12. yüzyılda yerleşmişlerdi. 

Başkurtlar kendilerine Başkırt-Başkort diyorlar. Zazalar da kendilerine Kort-Kırt diyorlar. Bunlar Zazaların Türklük bağlantılarını gösteren doğru ve gerçek kanıtlardır. 

Soru: Araplar Kalaç Türklerine neden Kürtler diyorlar? 

Yanıt: Çünkü Türklerde kimi boy,oymak adları başbuğların,ilhanların yararlı olan,seçkin kişilere verdiği kimi adlardan türemiştir. Kıpçak, Saklap, Kangaluğ vb. adlarda olduğu gibi. Nitekim Oğuz Kağan çevresindekilerden birine verdiği görevden dolayı Kalaç adını uygun görmüştür. Böylece bu olaydan sonra bu kişinin yeni unvanından dolayı kendine bağlı olanlar,kimi yakınları,kimi soydaşları Kalaçlar adıyla anılmaya başlamışlardır. Kalaç boylarından olmak büyük bir onur nedeniydi. Çünkü adlarını Oğuz Kağan vermişti. Bugün birçok yerdeki Kalaç / Halaç yerleşim yerlerinin adı buradan gelir. Kalaçlar ağırlıklı olarak koyun yetiştiriciliği ile ilgilenmişler, yün dokumacılığına önem vermişlerdir. Eğer bu oymaklardan, boylardan olanlara Araplar Kürt diyorlarsa bu Kalaçların köken adları olan Kürt adını kullanmalarından,bu adı unutmamalarından, bu ada kutsallık vererek sarılmalarından kaynaklanır. Ayrıca, Arapların İrandaki koyun sürüsü sahiplerine Kürt demeleri bu bağlamda oldukça düşündürücüdür. 

Horasanda sürü sahibi Kalaç / Halaç Türklerine Araplar Ekrad / Kürtler dediler. Neden Kalaç çobanları,Kalaç beyleri demediler de doğrudan Kürtler dediler? Çünkü Kalaç Türkleri Kürttüler. Araplar bu nedenle ve özellikle sürü sahibi Kalaç Türklerine Kürtler demek gereksinimini duydular. Onlara doğrudan Kalaç / Halaç diyebilecekleri gibi, Arapça başka bir ad da verebilirlerdi. Kürtlerin bir bölümü Kalaç / Halaç adıyla etkinlik göstermişlerdir. 

Yukarıda değindiğimiz gibi Oğuz Kağan {Kıpçak- Karluk - Saklap - Kanğaluğ - Kalaç v.b.} gibi özel adlarla onurlandırıyor, onlara ayrıca uygun gördüğü sayıda boy beylerinin (aşiret reislerinin) başkanlığını yapma yetkisini de veriyordu. Kimileri böyle orunlarda başarılı olurlarsa daha üst bir orun olan kağanlığa,ardından yabguluğa kadar yükseliyorlardı. Kürtler Türk soylu olarak kendi adlarıyla Oğuz öncesi dönemlerde de yaşamış bir ulustu. Ancak Kürtler Kürt adıyla Oğuzlar, Peçenekler, Karluklar, Kıpçak (Kuman), Göktürkler ve diğer Türk ulusları ve Türk birlikleri (federasyonları) gibi eylem ve etkinlikler göstermediler, ya da gösterme olanağını bulamadılar. Belki başka adlar altında bunları gerçekleştirdiler. Sakalar / İskitler gibi. Bize göre Kürtler, Türkçeleriyle ve Kürt adıyla geçen binlerce yıllık yaşamları süresince kimi yörelerde yaşamayı, kimi yörelere göçmeyi yeğlediler. Bu etkinliklerini başka adlarla da gerçekleştirdiler. Kimi zaman bulundukları bölge ve yörelerin etkisi nedeniyle adlarında, ünlü ya da ünsüz harf değişiklikleri oldu. Bu değişiklikler,doğrudan Kürt adını amaçlayan ve anıştıran kimi yeni yeni sözcüklerin oluşmasına neden oldu. 

Soru: Kürtçe dili nasıl oluştu? 

Yanıt: Kürtler Turansal dilleri olan Türkçeyi birçok yörelerde yitirdikleri gibi bir bölümü de Pers egemenliğinde kalmaları nedeniyle yitirdiler. Persler bugünkü İranlıların atalarıdır. Bir süredir İranı yöneten, Anadoluyu ele geçirmiş Mısıra kadar egemen olmuş büyük Türk Başbuğu, Sakaların İlhanı Alp Ertunga tuzağa düşürüp öldürünce (M.Ö.625) ona bağlı olan Kürtler gibi diğer Turan boyları İranlılarca kıyıma uğradılar. Pers egemenliği dışında kalan Sakaların başına geçen Alp Ertunganın ardılları İran devletine karşı savaş açtılarsa da başarılı olamadılar. Böylece Saka birliğinde ağırlıklı olarak söz sahibi olan Kürtler ve diğer Türk boyları Büyük İskenderin Pers İmparatoru III. Darayı yendiği M.Ö. 331 yılına dek diğer yerlerin yanı sıra özellikle Kürdistan adı verilen yörelerde üç yüz yıl İran (Pers) egemenliğinde kaldılar. (Bu Bulgarların Slavlaşma sürecine benzer.) Bu dönemdeki Pers/Med yönetimi ve baskıları nedeniyle dillerinde ağırlıklı olarak Persçe sözcükler egemen oldu. Dinleri de zamanla Perslerin dini olan Mazde/ Mecus dini olunca taşıdıkları Kürt adı, soylarının ne olduğunu göstermekle birlikte ortaya-bugünkü anlamda- yeni bir kimlikle çıktılar: Kürt... Oysa onlar diğer soydaşları gibi Türkçe dilli, şaman dinli,Turan kökenli idiler. Ulusalcılıkları dün de bugün de tutuculuk boyutlarında olan Persler, Alp Ertungadan sonra Kürtlerin bir başbuğ (han/kağan-ilhan) çevresinde toplanmalarına, bağımsız bir ulus olarak yaşamalarına kesinlikle izin vermediler. Perslerin kıyımlardan gerçekten yılmış olan Kürtler de ulus olmak amacıyla böyle bir yönetim biçimi kurma girişimlerinde bulunmadılar,belki bulundular da başarılı olamadılar,belki yeni bir kıyıma uğramamak için bundan sürekli ve bilinçli olarak kaçındılar. Yüzlerce yıl ağaların,beylerin,şeyhlerin yönetiminde,kimi ulusların egemenliğinde yaşamayı yeğlediler. [Kuzey Iraktaki Barzanî / Barzanlı adı belki Alp Er Tunganın oğullarından ya da kardeşlerinden Barsganın Barshan- soyundan geliyordur.] 

Soru: Kürtler Avrupaya yayıldılar mı? 

Yanıt: Evet. Bu Turan soylarının alacakaranlık dönemlerinde başlayan bir olgudur. Romanyaya,Macaristana hatta İspanyaya dek gittiler. Macaristanda Kürt adlı köyler olduğu gibi, Macarların yüzde seksenini oluşturan Turansal halkların arasında doğrudan Kürt adlı boylar da vardı. Avrupadaki Kurt- Kort (Cort)-Gord ve benzerleri gibi pek çok kişi ve yer adları bu Turansal yayılmaların izleriyle bağlantılıdır. İspanyadaki Cordoba / Kordoba-Kurtubakentinin adı düşündürücü değil mi? Kimi ülkelerin sarı-yeşil-kırmızı artı kara renkli bayrakları da bu yayılmalarla ilgilidir. Kimi Turan boyları Alp Er Tunganın öldürülmesinden dolayı sonsuz yas belirtisi anlamında kara bayraklarına kara rengi de eklemişlerdi. Diğer örnekleri vermeden kısaca değinirsek 

Orta Asyadaki Ötügen adı İsviçredeki Uitikon, Almanyadaki (Bavyera) Öttingen adlarına, Orta Asyadaki Angara adı Anadoludaki Ankara, Orhun Irmağı yöresindeki Kâhta / Kyahta / Kuyda? adı Anadoludaki Kâhta adına ne denli benziyorlar değil mi? 

Soru: Selçukluların Anadoluya girmesinde Kürtlerin katkısı oldu mu? 
Yanıt: Hem de büyük çapta oldu. Bu yalnızca inanç birlikteliğinden değil kan çekimiyle de bağlı bir durumdur. Çünkü Bugün Kürtleşmiş gruplar arasında önceden Türk kimliğine sahip olduğunu anımsayan veya bir Türk kimliğine dayandırılacak olanlar da vardır. diyor PETER ALFORD ANDREWS. Çünkü Kürtler Türkler den hiçbir şekilde farklı değildir ve ayrı diller konuşmakla beraber ırk, inanış ve âdetler bakımından, tek bir bütün teşkil etmektedirler. diyor İSMET İNÖNÜ 

Soru: Bu anlattıklarınıza Kürtler ya da başkaları inanacaklar mı? 

Yanıt: İnanan olur,inanmayan olur. Herkes görüşünde,yorumunda özgürdür. Zaten yazımızın başında belirttiğimiz gibi kimseden böyle bir görüşe katılmasını, inanmasını istemek gibi bir amacımız kesinlikle olamaz. Böyle yakışıksız,abuk bir çaba içine de girmeyiz. Bizim yaptığımız, Hitler döneminde Almanyada-Polonyada yok edilen milyonlarca Yahudinin Türk kökenli oldukları yolunda ileri sürülen savlar gibi yalnızca görüş bildirmektir. 

Kendi ulusal kimliğine inanmış,bunu benimsemiş kimselere Sen köken olarak şu ya da bu soydan geliyorsun. yolunda dayatma türü girişimlerde bulunmaya kimsenin hakkı yoktur Bu nedenle kimi kaynaklardan derleyerek dile getirdiğimiz ve özet olarak sunduğumuz bu konular her görüşe açıktır. İnsanların ana dil olarak benimsediği dillere saygı gösterilmesi gerektiğine inananlardanız. Şu özellikle ve önemle bilinmelidir ki Kürtlere olan saygımız kendimize olan saygımızla eş değerlidir... Herkesin bildiği gibi kimi tarihsel gerçekler vardır ki onların bir bölümü ulusların çıkarlarına göre biçimlendirilip kimi odaklarca bilerek,isteyerek,bilinçli bir biçimde ve sürekli olarak sisler ve karanlıklar içinde bırakılmaktadırlar. Bu saklanan gizler ortaya çıkıp gündeme oturursa o odaklar bunun, çıkarlarına engel olabilecek yeni durumlara neden olabileceğinden çekinirler,korkarlar. Bu bağlamda örneğin Doğu Anadoludaki bulgular,kalıntılar Orhun Anıtları çevresindeki bulgulara,kalıntılara benzediği konuları nedense işlenmez,gündeme getirilmezler. Umarız günün birinde Kürtler bizim çok kısa olarak değindiğimiz kimi konuların izlerini Yenisey Irmağına dek sürme girişiminde bulunurlar. Böylece bizi yalanlama ya da doğrulama durumu ortaya çıkar. 

Soru: Karduklular Kürtlerin kökenidir savlarının inandırıcılığı var mı? 
Yanıt: M.Ö. 4. yüzyılda varlıklarından söz edilen,Dicle nehrinin kollarından Bohtan/Buhtan/ Botan Çayının geçtiği vadi ve çevresinde yaşamış olan Kardular/Karduklar budununun adından esinlenerek Kardu ya da Karduk sözcüğünden Kürt adının çıktığını savunanlar vardır. Ancak;uzun araştırmalar sonunda Bohtan yöresinde (Eruh, Şırnak ve Cizre) Kürtlerin köken sayılacak bir varlık oluşturmadıkları kanıtlandı. Kürtçenin Kafkas dilleri öbesinden olmasına karşın kökten bir değişikliğe uğrayarak Farsçaya yakın bir dil edindikleri görüşleri de gündeme getirildi. Kürtlerin soyları Karduklar olamaz Çünkü Heredotun saptadığı gibi Eruh,Cizre,Şırnak yani Bohtan (Berth-Kardu) çevresinde yaşayanların Bohtanlılar olması gerekir,Kürtler olamaz görüşü yadırganacak bir sav değildir. : 
M.Ö. 19.yüzyıldan M.Ö.6. yüzyıla kadar Anadoluda, Kuzey Irak,Suriye ve Lübnanda egemen olmuş kimileri İsrail, Mezopotamya, ülkelerinde yaptırımlar uygulamış Mısır, Hitit, Asur, Akkad, Urartu, Mitanni, Hurri gibi devletlerin bıraktıkları belgelerde Kürt ya da benzeri olduğu savlanan Kardu/Kardo gibi sözcüklere rastlanmaz Bu yörelerde M.Ö.4. binden M.Ö. 6 yüzyıla oradan M.S. 6. yüzyıla kadar tarihsel belgelerde açık seçik bizim pek çok örneklerini verdiğimiz Kürt adı ya da Kürt adını anıştıracak sözcükler yoktur. 

Soru: Kürtlerin Gürcülerle bağlantısı var mıdır? 

Kürtler Gürcülerle aynı soydan gelirler. Bilinmeyen nedenlerle birbirlerinden ayrı kaldılar biçiminde görüşler ileri sürülmüştür. Kürtler, Urmiye Gölünün güneyinden Bohtana gelip yerleştiler,.Bohtan halkı oldular. Özgün dillerini bıraktılar Persçeye yakın bir dili benimsediler denildi. Yani, Kürtlerle Kart denilen Gürcülerin aralarında tarihsel birliktelik bozulunca Kafkas dillerinden olan Kürtçe kökten bir değişiklikle Hint-İran dil öbesine dönüştü. Özgün dilleri Kartça, Kürtçe(!?) oldu savları vardır. Bu savlar tümüyle yakıştırmadır. 

Soru: Kürt adının bu sözcüğü anımsatacak sözcüklerle olan bağlantılarını araştırmak yerine konuyu başka yönlere çekme dayatıları nereden kaynaklanıyor? 

Yanıt: Konunun Türklükle bağlantı gerçeğinden olabildiğince uzaklaştırılması amacını taşımasından kaynaklanıyor. Bu nedenle sunulan savların hiçbirisi uygun ya da olabilir düşüncesini uyandırmamaktadır. 

Soru: Kürt sözcüğünü anımsatacak tarihsel izler nelerdir? 

Yanıt: Çoktur bunlara sırası geldiğinde değineceğiz.Örneğin Dicle ırmağının kaynaklarından Van gölünün güneyinden Zagros dağlarına değin Romalılarca Gordyene / Gordoya adı verilen ve halkına Gordyeneliler denilen bugün Kürtlerin bulunduğu bölge Traianus döneminde (İ.S.98-117) Roma İmparatorluğunun eline geçti. Roma İmparatoru Hadrianus döneminde (İ.S.117-138) İmparatorluk'tan ayrıldı. Diocletianus döneminde (İ.S. 283-305) yeniden İmparatorluğa alındı. İ.S. 363 yılında bu bölgeyi İranlılar kendi topraklarına kattılar. Gordyene adı Karduktan türemiş olabilir mi? Olamaz. O zaman neden bu yöreye Gordyene / Gordoya denilme gereksinimi duyuldu? Helenistik dönemlerde buraların adı Korduene idi. Korduene-Gordoya sözcükleri birbirlerinden alıntıdır .Bu adların Kürtlerin köken kimliğini ortaya çıkaracak ip uçlarından biri olduğunu belirtelim. İşin ilginç yanı bu adlar bizim ileri sürdüğümüz Kord-Gord sözcüklerinin tıpkısı olarak o dönemlerin gündeminde yer almıştır.. Bu ad Karduk adından türemiş olabilir mi? Olası değil. Neden bu yöreye Karduk demediler de Gordyen demek gereksinimini duydular. Çünkü Başkırtların kendilerine BAŞKORTlar dediği göz önüne alınırsa GORD/KORT sözcüğü ile KÜRT sözcüğü aynı anlama geldiğinden Romalılar buralara Kürtlerin ülkesi anlamında Gordların/Kortların ülkesi dediler. Zazaların kendilerine, KORT demeleri ile Helen ve Romalıların KORD / GORD sözcükleri ne denli örtüşüyor değil mi? 

Gord sözcüğü bize göre  Gordias,Gordion da içinde olmak üzere- Batılı kimi ülkelerdeki yer ve kişi adlarında kullanılmaktadır. Bu da Kürtlerin küçük/büyük topluluklar olarak o yörelere ulaştıklarını, uzun ya da kısa süreler o yörelerde bulunduklarını, gösterir. 

Soru: Asyadaki Türkçe yazıtların yayılma alanları nerelere dek uzar? 

Yanıt:Asyanın kimi yörelerinde bulunan çok sayıdaki Türkçe yazıtlar Türklerin tarihe vurduğu önemli damgalardan bir bölümünü içerir. Bu yazıtlarda kullanılan abece ve dil Tunadan Yakut ülkesine, güneyde Gobi çölüne değin çok geniş bir yer çizitinde (coğrafyasında) sürekli etkin olmuştur. Yazıtlar (Kuzey Moğolistan) - (Yenisey bölgesi)-(Altay yöresi)- (Baykal)- (Doğu Türkistan) - (Orta Asya) - (Doğu Avrupa) iskandinavya yazıtları olarak adlandırılmışlardır. 

Soru: Bu yazıtların Kürtlerle bağlantısı nedir? 

Yanıt: Kürtleri ilgilendiren ve Kürtlerin Türk soylu olduklarını kanıtlayan belge tarihe Elegeş Yazıtı olarak geçen yazıttır. Yukarıda konu edilen bu yazıt Yenisey Irmağı'nın güney kollarından, Türklerin Ulu(kem) dedikleri ırmağa karışan Elegeş Çayı kıyısındadır. Birçok yazıtların bulunduğu bölgede bir zamanlar Altı Oğuzlar ile Kürt hanlıkları vardı. Altay ve Sayan Dağlarının bulunduğu bu yörelerde Göktürkler - Kırgızlar - Karluklar - Kurıkanlar, Yakutlar ve kimi diğer Türk boyları da varlık gösterdiler. Elegeş yazıtı hakkında yukarıda gereken açıklamalar yapılmıştır. 

Soru: Kürtler ve Türkler nerelere değin yayıldılar? 

Yanıt: Pek çok yörelere.. Gerektikçe bu konulara yazımızda değindik. Kürtlerin bir bölümü diğer Türk boylarıyla birlikte Azerbaycanın Mugan yörelerine yerleştiler. 
Türk soylu Ural kolundan olan Macarlar Kafkasyanın kuzeyinden geçerek bir süre Hazar Hanlığı birliğine katıldılar. Bizans İmparatoru VII. Konstantinos Porphorogennetos (M.S.913-959) yazdığı Devlet Yönetimi adlı kitabında Macar birliğindeki yedi boyun en güçlü ve en kalabalık olanının KÜRT boyu olduğunu belirtir. Bu boy Türkçe konuşuyordu. 
Macar Bilgini Nemeth sonradan Macar adları alan: Kabar, Kürt, Gyarmat, Taryan, Yene / Yenö, Ker, Keszi (Keçi / Kesi / Gezi?), adında yedi Türk kökenli, iki de Niyek, Megyer adında Macar kökenli boyların olduğunu yazar ve Macarların kan olarak yüzde seksen Türk, yüzde yirmi Macar, Slav, Cermen vb. olduğunu belirtir. Hatta 19.yüzyılda bile Macaristanda kiliselere gelen tek tük Türk köylüleri olduğu söylenir. 
Demek ki yukarıda adları sayılan boylar arasında Kürt adlı boy da açıkça belli ki öz be öz Türktü. Dolaysıyla diğerleri gibi Türkçe konuşuyordu. Buna da hayır olmaz denilebilir mi? Belki bu boylar Kürtlerin değişik adlar altında bölünmelerinden ortaya çıkmışlardır. Her hâlde bugünkü anlamda Kürt kökenliler Orta Asyaya Türkçe öğrenmek,dillerini değiştirmek için gitmiş olamazlar değil mi? [ABDli film yıldızı Macar soylu Bayan Zaza Gaborun adındaki Zaza sözcüğünün Zazalıkla, Gaborun Kabar adıyla bağlantıları var mı yok mu araştırmak gerekir.]Macaristanın dokuz ilinde Kürt adıyla anılan yerler vardır. Buraları Türk soylu Kürtlere aitti. 
[Macaristanın başkenti Buda-Pestedeki Kiskörüt/körut-Nagykörüt/körut adlarındaki küçük bulvar/alan- büyük bulvar/alan adlarının kaynağı nedir?Acaba buralara yüzlerce yıl önceleri kimi Kürt boyları gelip yerleştiler de bulvar/alan adı onların yerleştikleri yerlerin adlarından mı kalmaydı? Nasıl ki Türk sözcüğü kimi yerlerde Türük/Törük olarak geçiyorsa Kürt sözcüğü de Körüt/Körut olmuştur.] 
[İsviçrede Gurtisspitz-Grüt- Mellikon-Bellikon-Berikon ve daha nice yer ve yerleşim yerlerinin adları Yenisey yörelerinin çağrışımını yaptırıyor. Melli Millidir. (ulusal anlamda değil), Beri kurt anlamındaki Böri / Börü dür.] [Avrupaya, Hint-Avrupa dillerinin yerleşmesinden önce ya da sonra oraya gelen birçok boyların arasında Türkler de vardı. Özellikle Batı Avrupada (Alp)  (Cort) - (Kurth) - (Curt) - (Gord) gibi sözcüklerle başlayan tüm kişi ve yer adları Türk boylarının bıraktığı izlerdir. Türk boyları bunlardan başka kendilerinin kullandıkları kimi orun ve hayvan adlarını da Avrupa halklarına bir anısal iz olarak bırakmışlardır. Bunlardan birkaç örnek verelim: 
Hakan - Hagan - Kaan - Han / Kan - Kurt-Kaplan vb. Çok kullanılan Kaplan adı her halde ünlü Sibirya kaplanından esinlenilmiş olmalı.] 
(GORD / GORT / CORT /KORD / KORT ) - (GURD / CURT / KURT ) - (KIRT / KIRD /GİRD /KİRT - KİRTİ) - (KORYD - KORYTH) - (KÖRÜT) - (KURET) - (GRÜT) - (KURTİE) - (KÜRTÜ).......gibi sözcüklere hemen herkes tarafından kolayca KÜRT anlamı verilebilir. 

Orhon  Elegeş yazıtları, Sibirya ve Yenisey bölgeleri ile Erzurumun Cunni mağarasında,Kars, Erzurum, Van, Hakkârı (Tirişin Yaylası) ve Anadolunun çeşitli yerlerindeki buluntular ortak özellikler içerir, değişik yörelerde yaşayanların aynı ekini bölüştükleri görüşünü doğrular: (Mezar taşları,kayalara kazılı eski çağlardaki Türk imleri,kaya resimleri, kimi eşya kalıntıları,eski Türk boylarına ait damgalar,eski Macar ve Elegeş abecesi benzeri Orhon türü yazılar.) Bütün bunlar bugün Kürt bölgeleri denilen yerleşim alanlarında Türk kökenli soyların yaşadıklarını göstermektedir. 

Milâttan önce ve sonra aralarında Kürtler de olmak üzere Türk boyları, budunları Orta Asyadan,doğuya (hattâ Amerika anakarasına), kuzeye,güneye, batıya yayıldılar. Bu devinimler kendi özgün istekleri doğrultusunda olduğu gibi, egemen güçlerin öncülüğündeki yayılmalara katılmalarıyla da ya da onların zorlamalarıyla gerçekleşiyordu. [Amerikan yerli halklarından kimi Kızılderili oymak adları Turansal çağrışımlar yapmaktadır. Meksikada Çapul Tepek denilen yerin adı Turansal Türkçedir. Çekirge Tepesi anlamına gelmektedir. Ekinleri yağmalayan çekirgelere çapulcu demek gerçekten yakışmıştır. 1.10.1996 tarihli Ateş Gazetesinde yayınlanan bir duyuma göre Prof. Osman Nedim Tuna Meksikalı Tarahuma oymağının dilinde yaptığı araştırmada dört yüz kadar Türkçe sözcük bulunduğunu, Tarahumalıların Türk olduğuna inandığını söylemiştir.] 

Türkler, yeryüzünde birçok yöreye yerleşmişlerdir. Bize göre İspanyaya da, Amerikaya da göçmüşlerdir, Amerikan yerli halklarından.. (Kızılderili) kimi boy ve oymakların adları: 

Aymara, Çimak, Araukan, Tano,Çeyen,Çimak,Siyu,Apaçi, Tarahuma, Guaykuru, Çerekoye,Çorotega, Algonkin, Keçuva, Kiova, Takelma, Elingit, Çinuk, Kurıkan (Gürkan?),Çimakum,Ute,İowa,Toltek,Tukano/Tukuna/Tikunu Komançi, Kiçe,Hoppi, "Hakan,Yukatek,Guarani (Goran!?) vb. Turansal çağrışımlar yapmaktadır. Maya bir Kızılderili topluluğunun adı. Maya Sibiryada bir Irmak? İyi savaşçı,ok kullanmada ileri,usta avcı olan Kızılderili boyu Komançilerle kuzey Altaylarda yaşayan Kumandı adlı Türk boyunun ve Türk boylarından Komanların ya da Kumanların aynı soydan geldiklerini söylemek yakıştırma olarak değerlendirilmemeli aksine araştırma konusu yapılmalıdır. Bilindiği üzere birçok Kızılderili topluluklarında kökeni Türkçe olan pek çok sözcüğün bulunduğu bilimsel olarak kanıtlanmıştır. 

Hunlarla, Göktürklerle, Avarlarla, Peçeneklerle, Kumanlarla, Sakalarla (İskitlerle), Macarlarla Bulgarlarla kim bilir nice Kürt savaşçılar, Kürt yerleşimciler Avrupaya aktı durdu. Belki kendi başlarına bunu gerçekleştirdikleri dönemler de olmuştur. Kafkaslardan güneye inenler, Anadoluya,Hazar denizinin doğusundan İrana konanlar oralara yerleştiler. Belki Kürtlerin bir bölümü Türkçelerini koruyarak ya da unutarak başka adlar altında topluluklar, uluslar oluşturdular. Kendileri Türk, dilleri değişen ve yoğun olarak bir bölgenin yerleşik halkı durumuna gelen Kürtler ya güçlü bir saldırı sonucu ya da kendi isteklerine bağlı göçlerle. kendi adlarıyla ama sonradan edindikleri dilleriyle birçok yöreye dağıldılar. Yukarıda değindiğimiz gibi bulundukları yörelerden hiç ayrılmadan dillerini değiştirdiler. Onlar Türk kökenli olduklarını unutsalar da tarih unutmuyor. Kürtler hiçbir zaman kan yani soy olarak Persleşmediler ya da Medleşmediler. 

Edindikleri yeni dile taşıdıkları soyun adı nedeniyle Kürtçe denildi. Kürtçenin (Kurmançi, Soranî,Zazaki, Goranî) gibi değişik lehçelerinin olması (Kurman, Soran, Zaza, Goran) adlarındaki Kürt boylarının, budunlarının kondukları yörelerdeki halkların dillerinden etkilenmelerinden kaynaklanmış olabilir. Belki de bunlar önceleri Orhan gibi Gor(h)an, Sor(h)an,Zazakan idiler. Niçin olmasın? Bulundukları yörelerde eski Persçeye uzak yakın ya da ilgisiz çok değişik dil öbeleri olan halklar vardı. [Gur Afganistanın Herat yöresinde dağlık il. Halkı İranlılaşmış Peçenek kökenli Gur boyundandır. Gurhan/Gürhan/Gürkan hanlar hanı anlamında kullanılmıştır. Gurlular Hindistandaki kimi yörelere de egemen olmuşlardır. Gurgum M.Ö. 1200 yıllarında Friglerin yıktığı Hitit İmparatorluğunun Güneydoğu Anadoluda kurulan bir beyliğinin ( kent devleti) adı. Gur/Gür/Gor aynı kökten türeyen sözcüklerdir.] 

Bu konularda kim bilir artı eksi nice görüşler vardır. Ancak biz böyle bir özetle bu boyutta bir sunuda bulunabildik.
http://tarihforum.forumup.com/about595-0.html

----------

